# sumac disease



## rjstavran (Sep 12, 2013)

Greetings,

I have a large sumac that has leaves that have wilted and turned brown. The tree is bleeding large amounts of of brownish sap from several places. Lots of sap coming from cracks and from small spots on the bark. What is going on?


----------



## PJM (Sep 13, 2013)

Research sumac shoot blight / _Botryosphaeria _canker to see if it matches the symptoms you observe.


----------



## Raintree (Sep 15, 2013)

Staghorn Sumac is a known host for Chestnut blight, however it is not common for Sumac to have diseases.

Pics would be helpful.


----------



## RVALUE (Sep 15, 2013)

My wife would contend that sumac ranks right there with poison ivy and poison oak.


----------

